# Garage version 2.0



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

So after getting very into this forum for a long time, I started delving more into woodworking and ended up spending quite a bit of time over at www.woodworkingtalk.com. From there I have been learning and building an arsenal of tools and skills to become a better wood worker. 

One of the things that I quickly found out was that my garage is an awful wood shop. I mean awful. I had these poorly constructed tables that I had brought from my old house that were too tall, made of the wrong materials and did not serve me any purpose other than junk collection. 

As I got more serious about this new hobby I decided that it was time for garage version 2.0. The first thing I set out to do was rip down the old tables and build a proper work bench. I looked around and found the attached image and used that as a rough guide as to how I wanted to proceed. For me it was important to have a multi-level table so I could install my router table while making it completely level with the rest of the table top. The idea being I could use the combined workspace for longer lumber runs should I decide to.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

I ended up ripping down the tables and building my new workbench. It turned out great. I built in storage under the table top to hold things that would normally be on top of the table. I split the storage into two depths - one being as wide as the entire table adn the other only being half as wide. The space I blocked out became in-table storage. Using piano hinges I created hidden pockets that I can store things inside for quick and easy access. 

Probably due to some of the wood not being perfectly square I had hell leveling the table so I ended up using furniture inserts and carriage bolts as feet. It worked great and cost me a total of less than $10 for all 6 legs.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

After I finished my new table I realized I needed my impact driver for something. I dug up under the table on that storage shelf on the bottom and dug out what I needed and get very frustrated at how inefficient that was. I decided that instead of storing things like the impact driver and drill under table, I'd build a storage caddie for it. 

I adapted plans I found online and built this in an evening. I had planned on using rabbet joints for the shelf but found out that my arbor bolt on my table saw wont allow for dados larger than half inch. Because I already had the 3/4" plywood I instead opted for mechanical fasteners to hold it all together. 

I mounted this directly to the wall above where the lower portion of the new table would be. I think it turned out well.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

I toyed around with the idea of building the next section of the work bench contiguous to the newly constructed bench. The idea would be stability and following the same design. 

Ultimately I decided against it and built a free standing router table support. Its a simple table but, using those same inserts and carriage bolts, sits perfectly level with the other table top while not being physically attached. This means that if/when I decide to move things around, I wont have this massive, 16 foot table to move. Instead I'll have an 8 foot table, a small router table and eventually my new miter stand. 

I'm working on getting the picture added to this post but my phone is not cooperating very well.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is that router table. Very simple but its exactly what I needed.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

Found a picture of my old garage work tables. As you'll note they are tall (42" I believe was the finished height) and the storage underneath was basically garage floor. That was all fine and well till my wife spilled mop water in there and ruined a box with some important stuff in it. The new table has a shelf above the floor which is much more ideal.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

The newest addition to my arsenal is this 12", double bevel, sliding compound miter saw. I stalked Harbor Freight for weeks on this one and got it on sale, and with a coupon. I saved a ton and it cut through my 4x4's like butter and was surprisingly accurate. I plan on building a miter stand similar to the attachment that will have two wings on the sides. For lumber stretching over the right side, I will use the router table and the work bench as the work space. That has been the whole point of making everything the exact same height. That means the only time I will use the right "wing" will be when I slide the stand out and use it elsewhere.

I'm hoping to dig into the stand this weekend. The wheels are important because I want to be able to move it around. 

Should be fun!


----------



## rrudd2 (May 20, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice...but don't see a fridge in there for beer.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

hammerlane said:


> Nice...but don't see a fridge in there for beer.


That might be because I don't drink


----------

